# Pronunciation: 백일 101



## goophy

Hi,

How do you pronounce the number 101 in Korean? Is it pronounced as:

백일[뱅닐] or [배길]?

The reason I ask is that I saw the word 호박엿 [호ː방녇]. The final consonantㄱ  is followed by the soundless ㅇ, and then  the pronunciation changes ㄱ into the final consonant ㅇ[ng], and the soundless ㅇ into ㄴ.

Any idea?

Thank you for helping me.

goophy


----------



## zentleman12

Hi

That is pronounced [배길] i think you already know that as you know why that is being.
and case of 호박엿 is kind of different.
Hope it could you help.

As you know, Korean is based on Mandarin(Chinese) so there is what we couldn't pronounce.
so, some of pronounciation of Mandarin have changed as we can pronounce.

and this site is teaching that.
that is called '두음법칙'

두음 법칙


----------



## mink-shin

Let me tell you some rules(?) in Korean Language.

i) ㄴ tends to be added between consonants and 이, 야, 여, 요 or 유.
ii) ㄱ, ㄷ, ㅂ tend to be changed to ㅇ, ㄴ, ㅁ pronounced before ㄴ.

But it's not always that those two rules are applied to speakers' pronouncing.

When 호박엿 is pronounced, both of those rules are applied.
호박엿 -> [호박녇] (Rule i, ㄴ is added)
[호박녇] -> [호방녇] (Rule ii, ㄱ is changed to ㅇ)

As for 101,
백일 -> [배길] (Rule i is not applied to this word. Hence it's not necessary for rule ii to be applied).

Note that those two rules are applied when 106 is pronounced.
백육 -> [백뉵] (Rule i, ㄴ is added)
[백뉵] -> [뱅뉵] (Rule ii, ㄱ is changed to ㅇ)


----------



## Multilate

zentleman12 said:


> Hi
> 
> That is pronounced [배길] i think you already know that as you know why that is being.
> and case of 호박엿 is kind of different.
> Hope it could you help.
> 
> As you know, Korean is based on Mandarin(Chinese) so there is what we couldn't pronounce.
> so, some of pronounciation of Mandarin have changed as we can pronounce.
> 
> and this site is teaching that.
> that is called '두음법칙'
> 
> 두음 법칙



This is absolutely wrong.

First of all, Korean language itself(grammar, pronunciation and so on included) is not based on Mandarin(Chinese). Korean just happens to have many words originated from Chinese.

And this is not about 두음법칙 at all but 자음동화.


----------



## goophy

Thank you very much. I'm sorry to reply so late. My mom has been sick and I have been looking after her. I'll read your answers later. Thank you once again for helping me.


Goophy


----------

